# Recycling styrofoam



## debodun (Jan 16, 2018)

I'm confused about styrofoam recycling. The trays that come from the store - like what they put meat on - has a recycling symbol on it. However, my trash removal service does not consider styrofoam a recyclable material. Why is that?


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 16, 2018)

This might  go some way to explaining it deb..

https://www.mnn.com/money/green-workplace/stories/recycle-styrofoam-cups-is-it-possible


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 16, 2018)

debodun said:


> I'm confused about styrofoam recycling. The trays that come from the store - like what they put meat on - has a recycling symbol on it. However, my trash removal service does not consider styrofoam a recyclable material. Why is that?


Maybe the symbol means it is made from recycled material(???)


----------



## Timetrvlr (Jan 17, 2018)

Yes, Styrofoam can be recycled but few jurisdictions will go to the trouble and expense to do it or require it done. Styrofoam is mostly air so to reduce the tremendous bulk to something manageable, it must be dissolved in a chemical bath, then reclaimed as a low-value liquid chemical.


----------



## nvtribefan (Jan 17, 2018)

debodun said:


> I'm confused about styrofoam recycling. The trays that come from the store - like what they put meat on - has a recycling symbol on it. However, my trash removal service does not consider styrofoam a recyclable material. Why is that?



You could call and ask them.


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 18, 2018)

Timetrvlr said:


> Yes, Styrofoam can be recycled but few jurisdictions will go to the trouble and expense to do it or require it done. Styrofoam is mostly air so to reduce the tremendous bulk to something manageable, it must be dissolved in a chemical bath, then reclaimed as a low-value liquid chemical.




DW and I have been involved with a local environmental group for decades. Trying to recycle styrofoam is something we've been trying to expand for years. It's expensive to do and requires machinery. It has to be reduced and pelletized.  I'm doing collection (volunteer) of this material from a couple of spots in our county and taking the material in a rental truck to just about the only place in Chicago area that will accept it, and process it. 
   But, the real issue is that the market for recycled styrofoam is not there. Materials get recycled if there is some money to be made. There is decreasing use of this material. Consumers should be refusing to purchase or use anything with styrofoam. We won't purchase anything, which often means hot liquid items, that comes in a foam cup. Of course, we purchase household items that are boxed, but use foam for a packing material on the inside.
     Good news is that McDonald's just announced a world-wide program to have all of their packaging be recyclable in the next 6 years or so. They have announced that they will eliminate foam cups by end of 2018.
         Ok, off the soapbox. Recycling is something DW and I have actively worked on for decades, so it's our 'hot button' cause.........


----------



## Smiling Jane (Jan 25, 2018)

The recycling company that has the contract in our city won't take anything that has come in contact with anything like meat. Meat trays wouldn't be acceptable to them, no matter what material was used.

I know, picky-picky.


----------

